# Mora3 4x180 oder 9x120 ?



## Malkolm (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich plane meine WaKü zu erweitern, unter anderem mit einem externen 1080er Radiator.

Zur Wahl stehen dort der MO-RA3 und der NOVA, beide jeweils in Ausführungen für neun 120mm Lüfter oder vier 180mm Lüfter.

Ich habe mich durch mehrere Tests gewühlt, die alle davon sprachen, dass alle vier Kombinationen mehr oder weniger identische Kühlleistungen bringen und sich lediglich in der Ausstattung und dem Design merklich unterscheiden.

Abseits der Optikfrage bleibt für mich nunmehr nur der Punkt mit den Lüftern zu klären.
120mm Lüfter gibt es ja viele, von teuer bis günstig, von leise bis unhörbar. Hier im Forum hat ja besonders der Noiseblocker Pro (PL1 und 2) gut abgeschnitten, ist allerdings mit 15€ pro Stück (und damit stolzen >250€ für einen vollbestückten Radi) auch echt teuer.
An der 180mm Front ist das ANgebot etwas spärlicher gesät, im Forum habe ich keine Kaufempfehlung zu einem Lüfter dieser Größe gefunden. Allerdings ist man hier z.B. mit einem Silverstone FN-181 4er Bundle (56€) deutlich günstiger dabei als mit kleinen Lüftern.

Daher meine Frage, auf die ihr sicher eine erhellende Antwort wisst:
Welchen Mehrwert erhält man durch die deutlich teurere 9*120mm im Vergleich zu einer 4*180mm  Kombination?
Sind die derzeitigen 180mm Lüfter im Vergleich zu den Noiseblockern wirklich lauter/kurzlebiger/leistungsschwächer?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich erhellen 

PS: Ich lege Wert auf eine kleine Geräuschkulisse. Die Kühlleistung ist in allen Fällen dicke ausreichend (habe nur einen i7 und eine HD6950 im Kreislauf).


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich keine 9950 kenne, reicht das bestimmt 
Ich habe leider keine Verlgeiche der Lüfter und leider auch keine Erfahrung mit den Lüftern, aber ich denke, dass kannst du je nach deinem Geschmack / Geldbeutel entscheiden.
Denn die Kühleistung ist ja in etwa die gleiche. Die 180er sind doch deutlich günstiger und durch ihre größe brauchen sie auch deutlich geringere Drehzahlen. Im Notfall kannst du dir nach 2 Jahren 4 neue Lüfter kaufen und bist immernoch billiger als bei 9*120er ...
Beim Nova könntest du ja auch so ein Set von Phobya nehmen, die Lüfter sollen ja auch nicht schlecht sein...
Ich denke du wärst mit den 9 Noiseblocker auf der Sicheren Seite, aber ob sich das lohnt und Sinn macht, ist wieder eine andere Frage.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand seine Erfahrungen zu 180mm Lüftern posten, damit wäre dir sicherlich geholfen ...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (2. Februar 2011)

mora pro (egal welche Lüfter) erlauben es, beidseitig Lüfter zu installieren (=mehr Leistung bei voller Lüfterbestückung)
mora lt ermöglichen nur einseitige Bestückung

ob 9x120mm oder 4x180mm ist Geschmackssache, jedoch ist die Auswahl an 180mm Lüftern sehr begrenzt
es gibt auch noch die 9x140mm Version, die ~1/3 mehr Kühlfläche bietet
alle moras sind für langsam ausgelegte Lüfter ausgelegt, der phobya nova hat enger stehende Lamellen, benötigt daher stärkere Lüfter


----------



## hotfirefox (3. Februar 2011)

Also vom Preis her fährt man mit dem Nova-Set halt mal echt gut!
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Bundle mit 4x Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL inkl. Blende und Schrauben Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Bundle mit 4x Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL inkl

Genau das selbe habe ich aber ich hab den Nova schon ne ganze wile und habe ihn von 9*120 auf 4*180 umgebaut und muß sagen bin zufrieden mit den Siverstone Lüftern.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (3. Februar 2011)

Scythe slipstream mit 800u/min werden auch oft empfohlen, die sind günstig und sollen sehr leise sein
Bei denen habe ich allerdings keine persönlichen erfahrungen

Beim nova stört es mich immer, dass die so viel für die 4x180er blende haben wollen und man die immer extra bezahlen muss (auch wenns ein set ist hat man den aufpreis)


.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2011)

Nova mit 9x120mm Sythe Slipstream mit 800U/min und die lässt du dann mit 7-9Volt laufen sind unhöhrbar(lautlos) und günstig.
Hab bei mir 6Slipstream mit ca.500 U/min laufen und die sind so gut wie lautlos, da musst schon ganz nah hin mit den Ohren meine Pumpe und die Festplatte sind da einiges lauter.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2011)

Laut dem "PCGH Lüfter Roundup 2010" ist der Arctic-Cooling Fan F12 ein echter Preis-/Leistungstip:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-update-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html

Der hat sowohl einen Bronze Award als auch den Preis Award gewonnen, und kostet bei Aquatuning gerade mal 3,69€ in der normalen, oder 4,49€ in der PWM Version:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Arctic-Cooling

Ich denke besser und günstiger kann man den Mo-Ra3 nicht bestücken.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (3. Februar 2011)

Die 35dba des fan F12 sind aber alles andere als leise, unter lukü mag das vllt noch unauffällig sein, aber bei ner wakü is das schon laut


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2011)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Die 35dba des fan F12 sind aber alles andere als leise, unter lukü mag das vllt noch unauffällig sein, aber bei ner wakü is das schon laut



Ich glaube du hast dich verlesen. Laut Testtabelle am Ende des Roundups ist der Arctic bei 100% mit 25,80 dBA 0,6 dBA leiser als der Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro PL2 (immerhin der Testsieger). Bei 75% sind es nur noch 18,20 dBA. Wenn das nicht leise ist, dann weiß ich es auch nicht


----------



## VVeisserRabe (3. Februar 2011)

Bei aquatuning geben sie 35dba an, vielleicht habe ich eine andere version des F12 angeklickt?


----------



## Uter (3. Februar 2011)

Die Messungen von dB sind nicht genormt und damit nicht vergleichbar (höchstens bei einem Hersteller unter seinen Produkten). Außerdem sagt dB nichts über die Klangfarbe und die Güte des Lagers aus (Was nutzt z.B. ein leiser Lüfter wenn er rasselt?).


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2011)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Bei aquatuning geben sie 35dba an, vielleicht habe ich eine andere version des F12 angeklickt?



Ups, die Angaben bei Aquatuning hatte ich gar nicht gelesen. Ich hatte mich bei meiner Empfehlung nur auf die Zahlen des Roundups bezogen. Bei Caseking sind die Arctic Lüfter übrigens mit 24,4 dBA angegeben:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Arctic F12 PWM - 120mm

Das würde sich mit den Ergebnissen des Tests decken. Die Frage ist welche Angabe stimmt!?

EDIT:

Hier noch zwei Tests die bestätigen das die Lüfter gut und leise sind:

http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Arctic_Cooling_Arctic_F12-Pro-PWM_und_Arctic_F12-PWM-5.htm

http://www.radeon3d.org/forum/thread-1003-post-22235.html#pid22235

Nimmt man noch den Bronze Award in diesem Forum hinzu, bei immerhin 58 getesteten Lüftern, kann man mit dem Arctic wirklich nichts verkehrt machen!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (3. Februar 2011)

man kann ja probeweise einen bestellen und dann sieht(hört) mans


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Februar 2011)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:
			
		

> man kann ja probeweise einen bestellen und dann sieht(hört) mans



Genau. Das subjektive Empfinden spielt dabei eigentlich die wichtigste Rolle. Also, einfach mal antesten.


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Februar 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Laut dem "PCGH Lüfter Roundup 2010" ist der Arctic-Cooling Fan F12 ein echter Preis-/Leistungstip:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...0-update-58x-120mm-140mm-luefter-im-test.html
> 
> ...



die Teile kann ich nur empfehlen!!!
Die sind super leise. Vll halten sie nicht so lang wie Noisblocker oder sonstige aber dafür kannste den Arctic sehr preisgünstig ersetzen


----------



## kreids (4. Februar 2011)

mach es so.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/84857244870a93a10df9c57b0d4443ef
und auf der anderen seite bekommt mann auch lüfter dran,zwar nicht so mit der blende aber mit kabel binder es rapelt auch nix weil die lüfter mit 300rpm laufen können und sind damit auch sehr sehr leise,bei bedarf einfach höher drehen,falls man die reserve überhaupt brauch.

nur empfehlenswert!  hab es selber so im einsatz.

mfg


----------



## Elvis3000 (4. Februar 2011)

ich hab drei Silverstone FN-181 und bin schwer begeistert.die kann ich locker auf 280 u/min laufen lassen......

nimm die silverstone.....


----------



## Tudeski (7. Februar 2011)

die 180er sind recht teuer 2x 220er reichen aus (habe ich im betrieb mit 4V).


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. Februar 2011)

Du verschenkst radifläche, oder hast du dir einen shroud gebastelt?


----------



## Uter (7. Februar 2011)

Und welche 220er Lüfter laufen mit 4V an?

An die 180er Besitzer:
1. Bei wie viel Volt laufen die Lüfter an (vor allem die mit blauen LEDs) und wie schnell drehen sie dann? 
2. Lässt sich der 180er mit Air Penetrator ganz normal über die Spannung regeln? (Es sind ja 2 Drehzahlen angegeben, was mich vermuten gelassen hat, dass die einen Schalter oder ähnliches haben.)


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. Februar 2011)

da ist wahrscheinlich ein Spannungsadapter dabei, bei wie viel V die anlaufen hängt vom Lüfter ab, wichtiger ist allerdings, dass sie sich leise betreiben lassen (manche sind bei 9V schon leise, manche erst bei 5V)


----------



## Uter (7. Februar 2011)

Bei dem 3. Bild sieht man, dass aus der Narbe nicht nur 3 sondern sogar 5 Kabel gehen, dementsprechend glaube ich immernoch, dass sie eine eingebaute Steuerung haben. 
Wie meinst du das, dass manche schon ab 9V leise sind und andere erst bei 5V? Sprichst du hier von Lüftern allgemein oder von den verschiedenen Versionen oder haben sie eine so hohe Serienstreuung?
Leise ist ziemlich subjektiv. Eine Drehzahlangabe wäre mir lieber, bzw. wie gut ist das Lager? Kann es mit dem Lager eines Enermax oder vielleicht sogar Noiseblocker (Multiframe oder Black SilentPro) mithalten? Wie sieht es mit Langzeiterfahrungen aus?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Februar 2011)

9x 120mm Scythe Slipstream 500 U/min mit 12Volt laufen lassen und fertig
Oder du nimmst 800U/min und regelst sie etwas runter damit du eventuell noch Reserven hast für sehr warme Tage.


----------



## yamo (8. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie laut und von der Verkabelung abgesehen, 9x120 er werden... Jedoch kann ich Dir nur die FN-181 4er Bundle empfehlen. Mit meinem Mora3 kühlten die flüsterleise 2x470ér + Chipsatz+CPU; alles OC.
Jetzt habe ich 2 580ér und einen  NexXxos 2x120 zur Absicherung mit drin und alles läuft über Steuerung der AS Ultra XT.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir deshalb nur den Mora3(LT) 180 empfehlen.
Das Ding ist klasse, die Lüfter sind wirklich fast unhörbar. (Ich höre eher die Case-Fans). Zudem auch praktisch im Vergleich zum Rumgedödel mit 9x120érn. Es sei denn, Du willst deine Lüftersteuerung bedienen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. Februar 2011)

ich sprach generell von lüftern, zu den arctic cooling habe ich keine pers. erfahrungen
wenn lüfter schlechte lager haben wirst du sie auch mit minimaler spannung nicht leise bekommen, da immer das lager klackert


----------



## yamo (8. Februar 2011)

Bei mir klackert gar nix 
Meine 180ér laufen mit max 590 U/pm.
Man kann ja alles zur Wissenschaft erheben


----------



## On/OFF (10. Februar 2011)

Also wenn du Qualität haben willst nimm die Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S1  ,  nicht billig aber super Lager , laufen von Hause aus mit 500rpm , Lautstärke in einem Meter Abstand nicht meßbar ,  so stand es da (bzw sagt es der Hersteller).  Also keine 9 db oder so ...  aber es stimmt auch . Ich hatte erst 4 drin  , dann hab ich mir noch 5 geholt , und es war kein Unterschied ob 4 oder neun laufen .   Nimm erstmal 4oder 5   , kannst später welche dazukaufen ,  4 würden für dein System auf jeden Fall reichen . Wenn du mehr reinmachst , drückst du das Luft Wasserdelta  um maximal 2 grad  bei Vollast.   Und bei den Noiseblockern brauchst du keine Lüftersteuerung weil die eh schon auf 500rpm laufen.

Und ich denke das 180 bei 500 rpm mehr laut sind als 120er rein  vom Durchmesser her und der daraus entstehenden Luftverwirbelung.


----------



## Malkolm (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

danke an alle für eure Einschätzungen.
Ich habe mich nun nach etwas längerer Bedenkzeit für die 4x(180mm)² MoRa Version entschieden. Grund sind vorallem der geringe Preis und die gute Regelbarkeit der Silverstone-Lüfter.
Eine Lüftersteuerung habe ich mir selbst gebastelt, einen kleinen Zwischenstecker mit 10k-Poti, der mit im Gehäuse verschwindet.

@On/Off: Wenn der Hersteller 9dB angibt, dann sind es i.d.R. auch 9dB(A), da die Messverfahren genormt sind nach DIN und ISO. Weiter hat eine Angabe des Schalldrucks (gemessen in z.B. Dezibel) relativ wenig Aussagekraft über die Lautstärke (gemessen in Sone).


----------



## VVeisserRabe (10. Februar 2011)

die multiframe sind suboptimal für radiatoren, besser wären die blacksilent pro


----------



## Uter (10. Februar 2011)

Bei den Multiframe werden inzwischen Dichtungen mitgeleiefert, so dass man sie auch für die Radis nutzen kann. Der Aufpreis gegenüber den Pro rentiert sich aber wirklich nur sehr selten.


----------



## On/OFF (11. Februar 2011)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> die multiframe sind suboptimal für radiatoren, besser wären die blacksilent pro




Was is " suboptimal "   - red deutsch und nicht son Kauderwelsch ^^

Brauch keine Dichtungen ! Ich hab die auf saugend stehen, in der Originalblende .  Was soll da  "suboptimal" sein?  Kannst du mir das Unwort mal definieren?

PS: axo  Malcolm , ich hab eine Dichtung zwischen der Blende und dem Radiator angebracht , weil mir der Spalt zu groß war,  nur so als Tip.

PsPS: Damals stand halt bei den Multiframe MF12-S1  , keine Dezibelangabe da  , nichtmal 9 db  , das wollte ich damit sagen .   Da stand bei Lautstärke :   nicht meßbar


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Was is " suboptimal "   - red deutsch und nicht son Kauderwelsch ^^


Suboptimal ist normale Sprache und kein Kauderwelsch... wenn du nicht weißt, was es bedeutet, dann schlag es im Duden nach oder such im Internet...



On/OFF schrieb:


> Brauch keine Dichtungen !





On/OFF schrieb:


> PS: axo  Malcolm , ich hab eine Dichtung zwischen der Blende und dem Radiator angebracht , weil mir der Spalt zu groß war,  nur so als Tip.


Damit hast du es dir selbst erklärt.


----------



## On/OFF (11. Februar 2011)

Uter , du musst ihn nicht verteidigen ^^  das is voll suboptimal ^^


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2011)

Joar, aber scheinbar hatte ich Erfolg und deinen Wortschatz vergrößert.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Februar 2011)

@On/OFF:

die Multiframe sind auch nur deshalb leiser, weil sie mit 750u/min laufen, die Blacksilent mit 900u/min
dazu kommt dann noch, dass die Multiframe 18,90€ kosten und die Blacksilent 12,90€
das macht 6€ Aufpreis pro Lüfter für 3dba Unterschied, den man mit einem Spannungsadapter um 2€ erreicht hätte

hättest du das Geld mal besser in ein Wörterbuch investiert


----------



## Frost (17. Februar 2011)

Eine sehr interessante Diskussion. Danke erstmal dafür.
Fahre nun seit 1.5 Jahren mit 9 x 120er Scythe Slip Stream 800ern auf meinem Mo-Ra2


Habe neulich einem Transport das erste mal ein Schleifgeräusch gehört.
Ausserdem habe ich das subjektive Gefühl, dass es lauter geworden ist.
Fahre allerdings komplett ohne Lüftersteuerung. Irgendwie fehlt mir eine Lüftersteuerung, welche da 9 Ventis gleichzeitig bedient und abgesehen davon habe ich ein Kabelproblem, da MoRa von PC min 1m entfernt steht.

Aber mit 4 Ventis wäre schon mal das Lüftersteuerungsproblem abgedeckt.
Die Frage ist nur, passen die 180er Lüfter auf die Schraubenpositionen des Mo-Ra 2, welcher ja nur für 9 120er ausgelegt ist.

Hab keine Lust, mir einen neuen Radiator für die hübschere Lösung kaufen zu müssen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Februar 2011)

Mit kabelbindern in der mitte die lüfter zusammenhängen die gewinde an den 4 äußeren ecken sollten passen
Du kannst auch mit y-adaptern die lüfter zusammenhängen


----------



## Morote (17. Februar 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Eine Lüftersteuerung habe ich mir selbst gebastelt, einen kleinen Zwischenstecker mit 10k-Poti, der mit im Gehäuse verschwindet.



Das wird der Poti aber wohl nicht lange mitmachen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der die Verlustleistung aushält, wenn du im runtergeregleten Zustand 7V oder so wegdrücken musst. Erst recht nicht wenn alle Lüfter an einem Poti hängen. Das solltest du auf jeden Fall mal durchrechnen.
Würde da eher auf die Lüftersteuerung von Modding-FAQ zurückgreifen. Habe ich selbst im Einsatz
Modding-FAQ


----------



## Elvis3000 (17. Februar 2011)

hat schon einer die neuen 180´er lüfter von phobya ausprobiert?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Februar 2011)

Cartago hat die schon und ist sehr zufrieden (-> wakü bilder thread)


----------



## Uter (17. Februar 2011)

Plonk hat sie auch und ist scheinbar nicht so zufrieden...  


> Da muss ich dann wohl eher Pech gehabt haben. Bei 100% kann man die sehr gut hören, wundert ja auch nicht machen ordentlich Luftzug gerade im 4er Paket. Was mich aber mehr stört ist, dass die Lüfter NICHT nebengeräuschfrei sind. Zwei sind wirklich gut, bei einem hörst ein Lagerschleifen wenn er geregelt läuft (und ansonsten nicht mehr hörbar wäre), beim vierten hört man die Lagergeräusche aber schon auf voller Drehzahl. Die Silverstone sind da deutlich besser (was Nebengeräusche angeht), so zumindest meine Erfahrung.


----------



## Celt!c (18. Februar 2011)

Ein Mora 3 mit 9x 120 MM Lüfter reicht vollkommen.Es gibt grenzen,da hilft auch keine Wakü mehr^^


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Februar 2011)

Der 9x120 ist gleich groß wie der 4x180


----------



## boxleitnerb (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte den 9x120er oder gleich den 9x140er genommen. Es gibt einfach zu wenig 180er Lüfter zur Auswahl. Ich hab auch überlegt, aber so überzeugt war ich dann von den angebotenen 180ern nicht. Vor allem die Silverstone sollen eine recht hohe Serienstreuung haben, was Nebengeräusche betrifft.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. Februar 2011)

ich steh vor der selben frage 4 x180 oder 9x120
zu was für einem schluss seit ihr denn nun gekommen?
der einzige vorteil der 9x120 Installation seh ich darin das man die Lüfter genauer steuern kann.

z.b es werden immer 3 lüfter an einen Aquaeroport angeschlossen. dann kann je nach Temp ein dereierpack zugeschaltet werden.


----------



## boxleitnerb (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn du es dir leisten kannst/willst, dann nimm den 9x140. Den Radi kannst du gut und gerne 10+ Jahre benutzen - wer weiß, was da noch an heißer Hardware kommt.

Ansonsten nimm den 9x120. Es ist zwar ein Aufwand, die zu verkabeln und teurer als 4x180 weil du mehr Lüfter hast, aber dafür hast du wie gesagt mehr Auswahl. Ich persönlich hab nix von einer Wasserkühlung, wenn die Lüfter nachher zu schleifen anfangen oder nicht richtig leise sind.


----------



## Kampfgurke (18. Februar 2011)

ich muss den 9x120 nehmen da der 9x140er zu groß ist neben den 9x120 muss noch ein 3x120er^^


----------



## cartago2202 (18. Februar 2011)

heute Abend kommt von mir ein Review zu den neuen 180 Lüfter vom Phobya, also mal mit kauf abwarten! es wird ein vergleich 4x180 vs. 9x120


----------



## Nip (18. Februar 2011)

Bin von 9x120 (NoiseBlocker) auf 4x180 (SilverStone) umgestiegen.
Habe dadurch etwas weniger Kabelsalat.
Gesteuert wird über Aquaero und es ist mega-silent.
Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung habe ich keine bemerkt.
System bleibt im Durchschnitt unter 30°


----------



## cartago2202 (18. Februar 2011)

welche Silverstone? und welche rpm lässt du laufen?


----------



## Nip (18. Februar 2011)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone 180mm Lüfter Air Penetrator SST-AP181 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lüfterpaket) Silverstone 180mm Lüfter Air Penetrator SST-AP181 4-Fach Bundle (4x Lüfterpaket) 79087

Durchschnittsdrehzahl  375 U/min  bei Raumtemp von 23°


----------



## cartago2202 (18. Februar 2011)

ach die da, ab ca. 500rpm für mich schon zu laut aber sau stark


----------



## Nip (18. Februar 2011)

Was willst Du mit 500 U/Min bei einem MORA 3 ?
Außer beim Hochfahren höre ich von meinen Lüftern nichts !


----------



## Malkolm (18. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mich bei den Air-Penetratoren immer gefragt ob dieses spezielle Verfahren zur Luftbündelung überhaupt sinnvoll ist bei Radiatoren.


----------



## Bummsbirne (18. Februar 2011)

DAs hab ich mich auch schon des öfteren gefragt.


----------



## Nip (18. Februar 2011)

Luftbündlung hin und her ....das Ergebnis ist für mich entscheidend.
Vielleicht ist diese Art von Luftstrom optimal für einen MORA ?


----------



## Uter (18. Februar 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich hab mich bei den Air-Penetratoren immer gefragt ob dieses spezielle Verfahren zur Luftbündelung überhaupt sinnvoll ist bei Radiatoren.


Rein von der Logik her: Nein.
Die Lüftbündelung verhindert, dass sich einige cm hinter dem Lüfter ein Totpunk (besser gesagt -kegel) bildet, was bei Radiatoren nicht passieren kann, da dort die Luft von den Lamellen geleitet wird. Höchstens mit einem Shroud könnte es minimale Vorteile geben.
Bei saugenden Lüftern fällt der Vorteil natürlich gänzlich weg und es bleibt die leicht erhöhte Lautstärke (mehr Verwirbelungen).


----------



## Dorango (19. Februar 2011)

cartago2202 schrieb:


> heute Abend kommt von mir ein Review zu den neuen 180 Lüfter vom Phobya, also mal mit kauf abwarten! es wird ein vergleich 4x180 vs. 9x120



kann jemand mal den Link von dem Review reinstellen.

Danke


----------



## Tudeski (20. Februar 2011)

ich habe 2x220er angebracht bei meinem mora2core und damit habe ich die leisere und dennoch starke kühlung. wobei 9x120 @2500rpm einen deltawert von 1-1.5°C hinkriegen.

ich würde soweit gehen und nur 2x180er verwenden @4V.


----------



## Opa-Rolf (5. September 2011)

Ich kann vor den *Silverstone 180mm Lüfter SST-FN181-BL Lüftern nur warnen,
*habe mir einen MO-RA 3 mit 4 dieser exemplare bestellt und ALLE 4 haben das gleiche "Lagerklappern"
was sich durch die Montage auf dem MO-RA nur noch verstärkt hat!!
Habe also eine zusätzliche "Bastelstunde" eingelegt und jetzt  *9 x* *Enermax T.B. Silence UCTB12* verbaut !
Jetzt ist wirklich "Ruhe im Karton" ! Das ganze an einem XIGMATEK- ELYSIUM Gehäuse angebaut,
und zwar so das der MO-RA an der Aussenwand hängt und die Lüfter durch den Innenraum ansaugen und so den Rechner belüften...


----------



## Uter (5. September 2011)

Schon mal auf das Datum geguckt?

Trotzdem danke für die Information.


----------



## Opa-Rolf (5. September 2011)

Damit ist nur klar das diese "Hardware" immer noch so Verkauft wird und sich nichts geändert hat.
Nur für alle die der Meinung sind das sich in ein paar Monaten alles zum "Guten"  ändert.


----------



## Malkolm (6. September 2011)

Mein MoRa 4x180 läuft seit einem halben Jahr (also so lange wie dieser Thread alt ist), mit den imho baugleichen Phobya 180ern.
Die Lüfter drehen bei ~450U/min und die Geräuschemission liegt unterhalb meiner Wahrnehmungsschwelle. Finde das ehrlich gesagt ganz und gar nicht schlimm, von mir aus muss sich da auch nichts ändern


----------



## Opa-Rolf (6. September 2011)

Ich hab mir ja schon gedacht das die Phobya und die Silverstone "in etwa" baugleich sind, aber warum liest man nur von den einen schlechtes?
Auch die Käufer von Silverstone Cases melden lärmende Gehäuselüfter..
Viel mehr auswahl an einbaufähigen 180er gibt es ja nicht auf dem Markt  
Vielleicht entspreche ich als "alter Sack" nicht dem Standart der Bevölkerung die ja wie so offt behauptet im alter "schlecht" hört.. 
Ich bleibe jetzt bei den 9 x 120er kombination


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

Die Phobya gibt es schlichtweg noch nicht so lange.
Ich hab bis vor kurzem auch noch nichts von Problemen mit den Silverstone gehört. Wenn in den nächsten Quartalen zunehmend mehr Leute klagen, dann wird wohl schlichtweg die Lagerqualität dem entsprechen, was man bei einem 18-cm-zum-Preis-von-12-Lüfter erwarten kann.


----------

